# bild einer zerbrochenen scheibe ...



## Prailer (1. April 2002)

suche ein bild einer zerbrochenen scheibe, also ned in stücke, eher als hätte jemand aus wut (od. freude?) reingehauen ... ein fensterglas tuts auch ... über google fand ich nix

sowas such ich: hier


----------



## Wolf of Doom (1. April 2002)

hi

versuchs mal unter zefa.de 


cya

wolf


----------



## drash (1. April 2002)

hier 

mehr konnte ich auch nicht finden, hoffe das ist das richtigë


oder sowas


----------



## Prailer (1. April 2002)

naja dies geht ned, da es so n schwaren sh!t drumherum hat (grausame aussprache


----------



## Maniacy (1. April 2002)

*Bild*

ööhm... wenn isch jetz deine Mailaddy hätte.... aber nun gut, es muss auch so gehn....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich denk mal, das hilft dir...

MfG
Mani


----------

